

What Should Be Held Constant In Education? - rafaelc
http://blog.learnboost.com/blog/what-should-be-held-constant-in-education/

======
justinmares
At the rate at which technology is advancing, I think that learning how to
educate oneself is almost as important as what you learn from actually being
in school. Yes you need to learn the basics, but in general I think it would
be much better to teach someone how to think and learn than it would be to
spoon feed knowledge. The "teach a man to fish.." line is very much applicable
here.

